# Kel Tec sub 2000 - 40 cal.



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is a picture of my son's new toy. He plans to test it out this Friday.









It is a 40 cal and he now has 7 mags for extended shooting. 4 ten round (calif. special) 1 fifteen round mag and 2 thirty round mags.

If you can read, please just like or comment. This is a test.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Pretty cool. Good backpack gun if your daily carry is a g23.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Pretty cool. Good backpack gun if your daily carry is a g23.


Looks like the G22 model, the G23 model only holds 13 rounds standard.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Looks like the G22 model, the G23 model only holds 13 rounds standard.


I would certainly prefer the long mags but I was under the impression all glock mags would work (with the obvious exceptions). Is that not correct?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

He will like it,

They are reliable, and are factory sighted at 100 yards , and are darn accurate at that range.

At least mine is.

The only drwback I can find on them is break down/open for thourough cleaning .

Otherwise they are very nice .

I got mine several years ago, and being a woodworker, I just had to play around with the looks ,

Here's mine....

















Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I would certainly prefer the long mags but I was under the impression all glock mags would work (with the obvious exceptions). Is that not correct?


No the G23 mags would be too short and not lock in, the same way G27 mags would also be too short. The G23 model, for example, will take the G23 mags and anything longer but not shorter.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Thats a 33 round mag in mine in the pic,

When I first got it , I could empty that mag , as fast as I could pull the trigger, and at 25 yards maintain about a 10" group .

I was impressed ,

With the gun , not me.:surrender:


Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The one I got from Kel-Tec for T&E had was also very accurate. I could stand at 75 yards and put full mags into a body sized silhouette target. Was definitely impressed with that aspect of the gun. Also loved how compact it could become for storage. If it didn't break into two pieces during the durability test I would probably still have it.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> He will like it,
> 
> They are reliable, and are factory sighted at 100 yards , and are darn accurate at that range.
> 
> ...


Looks good. I like it.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you Terri,



Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> Thank you Terri,
> 
> Jim


Can you see me yet?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes I see you,

Looks like all members can have access here now,

Still got a little bug, 

But at least you have access.


Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> Yes I see you,
> 
> Looks like all members can have access here now,
> 
> ...


I don't see me. My posts aren't showing on my screen.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> I don't see me. My posts aren't showing on my screen.


I can see you...


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

There I am. I see me now.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Terri,

Austin has been busting butt to get this done for us,

Let me know if any other problems pop up.

Your posts should not need approval any longer either,


Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> Thanks Terri,
> 
> Austin has been busting butt to get this done for us,
> 
> ...


Tell him I said thanks.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

tmttactical said:


> Here is a picture of my son's new toy. He plans to test it out this Friday.
> 
> View attachment 18903
> 
> ...


Sorry I side tracked the thread for a bit....

Hey TM ...let us know what yall think of that Sub 2000 after your range trip.

My oldest grandson really likes to shoot it.
He used it to pop pond turtles,

Jim


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

fghnm-[pl,6yujk,bvcdnjkwql


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I love mine in G17 but I adapted it to take G17, G18, and G19. I do have a problem with reliability.
> 
> Sentry, what do you mean it came in half?


The first one we tested literally broke in half very similar to the photo below (which is not mine but came from the Kel-Tec forum). It is the only gun that we have tested that has not passed our not-overly-aggressive durability test. We think it cracked under the pressure of firing the 1,000 rounds (124 grain TMJ) and then split when we dropped it from chest height onto sand covered concrete. The second sample also cracked just under the ejection port after about 1,100 rounds. We never bothered to run it through the durability test after that. The Sub2000 is a fun gun and would be fine for very light use and range fun, but I would not depend on it for duty or defense other than maybe as a home defense gun. I had a metal Kel-Tec Sub9 once, wish I would have kept it.

George Kellgren is a brilliant designer but Kel-Tec has never been able to produce QC standards worthy of his genius. They are one step below Taurus and one step above Jennings/Bryco/Lorcin.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I own a G6


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> I own a G6


G6 155mm self-propelled howitzer?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> G6 155mm self-propelled howitzer?


Nope made by Pontiac 
Lol


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

For all who responded thank you. My questions have been answered. A special thanks to Austin for all his very hard work. The Lizard really appreciates it, as do all the other forum members.


----------

